# Chopin Piano Concerto in E minor.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been wondering - has it been used in a movie (either performed or used as a part of the movie score) before? It just feels like as if I've heard it in a movie, it brings some vague memories (or rather feelings, I'd say) that I cannot precisely describe.

I'm not even sure whether it was an anime or a movie. I'm aware that perhaps this thread is a futile attempt at finding the answer, but I'm creating it nontheless. Thanks in advance for your help, guys.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I've found out that it has been featured in "The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane" - but that's not the one I'm looking for.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

It is actually featured in Street Fighter the Legend of Chun Li.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Any other movie? Thanks for your help.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I've found this list: http://www.allegro-c.de/formate/cmm.htm

But I'm looking for a movie/anime that features/uses the first movement of the Piano Concerto in E Minor.


----------

